

Show HN: iPhone interface in HTML5, but with explosions - hkuo
http://www.iphoneception.com

======
hkuo
Just launched this last night. I did both design and development, and worked
pretty hard to refine the touch and swipe gestures so it feels very close to
the actual iPhone home screen interface. It's meant to be installed on an
iPhone in order to fool someone to think they're using an actual iPhone, but
when you try to open an app, depending on which one you select, you'll get
exploding app icons, loss of gravity, cute kittens, or a scary zombie.

I'd love some feedback, and I'd actually love for you to try it on a friend or
family member and let me know their reaction.

Thanks much!

